# Animas vibe versus accucheck combo



## Clare1603 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi everyone , I m new on here and wondered if there are any members who can offer me some advice please ? I m a t 1 for 22 years been on an accucheck spirit pump for the past 6 years and I m up for a replacement at Christmas . My diabetic team have recommended the Animas vibe or an accucheck combo , after reading up on them I have mixed views , is there anyone out there in a similar position or has any experience of either  pumps ? On some forums people are saying that they have to fund the CGM on the vibes themselves , is that the case for everyone as it looks pretty expensive ! 
Any comments/ advice appreciated 
Many Thanks 
Clare


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Clare, just wanted to welcome you to the forum  I'm sure that some of our pumpers will be able to help you out with your question. I'm pretty sure that funding for CGMs, especially for adults, is extremely rare on the NHS.

You might find the INPUT site useful also:

http://www.input.me.uk/

Or if you are in Scotland:

http://www.ipagscotland.org/diabetes.html


----------



## Steff (Oct 9, 2012)

Clare hi and welcome to the forum you will get loads of good advice r.e the pump so tae all the advice you can x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Clare

Welcome to the forum.

I don't have hand-on experience of either, but know others who use these and really like them.

Main differences from what I can see seem to be the remote operation via meter (Combo) and waterproofness/CGM link (Vibe). As Northie says, it's rare, but not unheard of for adults to get funding for CGM in the UK at present.

Alison from shootuporputup (and member here) was successfuly able to negotiate the intricacies of building a case for CGM funding and wrote about it here: http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/2009/07/show-me-the-money/

I don;t think you can make a bad choice, but as a pump user already it would be well worth having a chance to see how they look/feel/operate in real life before you decide so that you can make an informed decision. Could your pump-DSN arrange that?


----------



## trophywench (Oct 9, 2012)

I have the Combo, only got a pump last year and that was the choice LOL

I have seen an Animas one - someone I know had one (but I haven't seen her for 18 months) and the displays on it were certainly prettier.

I quite like the meter and the bolus wizard being combined and then pressing another button on it to deliver, I might find it tedious now having to then transfer the BG reading to the pump to use the bolus wiz and calculate and deliver?

And of course if you want to dangle the pump in your underwear, the remote is pretty good anyway.  After all, whatever set up you have you always have to test your BG first anyway, don't you?

Most days the only time I see my pump after I get up, wash and dress, is when I go to the loo.


----------



## Clare1603 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Thanks*

Wow , thanks to all you friendly people , didn't expect to get responses so quickly . Firstly my diabetic nurse is on long term sick leave and I m struggling to get info from a replacement nurse so I ve emailed my consultant direct , he wants me to look online at what's being offered to me however seeing the pumps in front of me would be so much better . Last Christmas the CGM was mentioned but having to pay for it myself was not , I guess I need to be asking lots of questions !


----------



## Clare1603 (Oct 9, 2012)

I have the spirit combo at present minus the remote ,  is that the same thing ?


----------



## MaryPlain (Oct 9, 2012)

You could try asking the clinic whether there's anyone who has one who would talk to you. I mention this because my consultant asked me whether I would talk to another patient and I was more than happy to do so (just a shame that the consultant gave me the wrong number!). That way you could see it in action, so to speak.


----------



## Clare1603 (Oct 9, 2012)

That's a great idea , many thanks .


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a spirit combo, with remote. I find the remote, which is also the meter to test bg's, is  really useful. It allows you to control pump without having to show it in public. All in all I think it is a really great pump. The customer service ay accu-chek is fantastic. They are always very helpful.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 9, 2012)

Clare, yours isn't the combo, it doesn't become the combo until well - it's in combination with the meter/remote!

You just have the previous Spirit.

Basically the same pump - it is a bit smaller now though not a huge amount - cos I had an 'old' one on loan to play with for a week, to see if I really wanted it.

Whereabouts in this land are you?  Does the forum have any pumping members anywhere near you who could meet up with you and display their wares?  LOL


----------



## Clare1603 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Spirit*

I had the blue spirit from dec 06 until a couple of months ago when it fell apart , got a replacement until dec this year ,  on the pump it does say spirit combo but I don't have the remote , looked on the accucheck website and it looks like the same thing ! Would be convenient if I don t have to learn how to operate a new pump , after so long with this one it's like brushing your teeth ! Lol 
I m in north Wales / Chester way , go the pump clinic in Royal Liverpool hospital


----------

